# 2 seconds ? and still banging my head on the wall..



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

ok he is a man's man he is average size (could loose a pound or two) high blood pressure.. 

he keeps telling me he wants bj but when i do it is soft and stays soft (you can tell he is enjoying but taste like old gum) ok one position or again he goes soft... wait don't move it will feel to go and he will go to fast.. faster than what?

i ask for play before his idea of play before is playing with my hair while i bj him... grrrr

ok he finishes either ends 1 of 2 ways,,, he gets the towel and cleans off and then turns on tv... or i can tell he is grrr it went to fast and well rolls over and goes to sleep or if am then gets up for his shower...

i finish alone... he don't like to know i "have to" finish alone... 

i need more but i don't want to hurt his feelings.. and this was not always how it was...

after not cuming for mmmmm i want to say 3 years but it may be more... unless i finish really i want more time.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

My prescription, in no particular order:

1. Men with HTN (high blood pressure/hypertension) often have erection problems. He may need a viagra, levitra, etc.
2. Obesity decreases the quality of your erection. He needs to drop that "pound or two." I was overweight and I was amazed when I dropped the weight how "teenage hard" they became.
3. Even with #2 and #1 taken into account he has to realize, to a certain degree, sex is a "labor of love." Yes, you have to "work at it" with your partner. Okay, one night the penis isn't working well. . .well. .. your hands and tongue are always working.
4. Make sure everythign is mentally and emotionally okay too.


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

he went to dr and got help.. he used it mm 1 time gave him gas not in the good end either.. so took 1/2 then it seemed ok but mm to me his eco was hurt he seemed to last and i enjoyed it but i got the look like ooo so i am only good if i use help look... really not joking.

i think mentally is most of his problem, i lost weight (we started together but work keeps him from it "he says") i got a nice hair cut and i went back to work after 15 years... kids grown so it was time

i think he thinks i am cheatin? even though i work then home and then hang with him or the girls,,, but i try to never dismiss him and even though i am not in the "mood" i give what he needs.

with out hurting his feelings what is a good way of "smacking the back of his head and saying wtf?" nicer...


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't get guys that don't take suggestions or instructions well. If there is something I'm not doing right and not making my wife happy in bed I WANT to know if I'm effing up, heck I NEED to know. The biggest turn on for me is to know I'm turning her on or making her cum. My wife says I obsess too much about wanting her to orgasm. We go through waves where we'll have a great stretch of sex and she'll cum every time we have sex for a month, then she won't cum for 4 weeks. She says it doesn't bother her but it bothers the hell out of me and I'll try to insist (with no luck) that I stimulate her before sex or after sex or use a toy during sex to make her cum faster. So like I said I don't get how a guy doesn't want to be tuned in to what's going to make his woman explode with pleasure.

One thing I was wondering is are you faking orgasms? If you are that could be a big problem since he might be getting the impression that everything he's doing is good enough. 

I think you need to broach the viagra use again. I don't know if there is exactly a nice way to say it (because he isn't exactly taking any instructions well) but just tell him that you get more pleasure when he can stay more erect for longer. There are millions of men using viagra or something similar so he needs to get over his ego. 

How about making a deal with him when he wants a BJ or sex? Let him know that you get to cum first then you'll take care of him... Will he go down on you? Tell him you'll be happy to give him a mind blowing BJ but you need some attention first. Have you brought toys in the bedroom, how about having him use a toy on you while you go down on him? 

At some point you may just have to actually be honest with him and tell him that you need more enjoyment with him and that you want him to do x, y and z to help you reach orgasm so you don't have to do it yourself. You may even have to tell him that you haven't had an orgasm with him in a long long time because he won't take the time and you have to do it yourself. I know myself and a lot of guys tend to be good with clear & direct instructions so if you can tell him exactly what you need to enjoy sex (even though he may not be too happy about it at first) it may be a way to turn the tide.


----------

